# Our 07 Toe-Tag Invites



## MikeCuCu (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Everyone. These are our Halloween party invites for the year. I’m sending them out tomorrow. I just can’t wait to hear everyone’s reaction!!! Hopefully, the toes will survive their journey! *crosses toes*










They were originally going to be just fingers sent with a “reminder” string tied to them. But went with “monster” toes instead. 

They kind of still look like fingers but this was my first attempt at molding fingers and or toes. I wanted them to be relatively inexpensive since shipping maybe costly. I made salt dough and got the black fingernails today at Dollar Tree (as well as a bunch of other stuff lol). Even though I’m trying to be good and not buy too much (which never lasts long!)

I have been on this website everyday since I’ve learned about it a week or two ago and you all inspire me and make me feel “normal”…some of my family and friends just don’t understand …but I’m sure they will like the invites!!

Here’s the link to the toe-tag template I used:

http://www.citymorguegiftshop.com/CMGSTOETAG.pdf

Anyone have any ideas for cocktails that glow under blacklight?!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Very cool!

I know what you mean about feeling "normal" I'm married to a Christmas fanatic and he thinks I'm nuts!

I'm sure you'll get a great reaction, very creative. I'm a Dollar Tree junkie!

Don't know any drinks that glow but you can get glow cups, used them one year and everyone loved them!


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice invites, Mike.
I'm sure your friends & family will love those!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

This may be a dumb question, but do you actually live on "Elm Street"? If so, that is way too cool!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

They turned out great!

Looks like that's a popular invite this year. It's what I've done as well, although I think I like your template better than mine.

About your drinks: have you done a search on this site? I remember reading posts last year regarding the same question. Club soda glows, but probably wouldn't glow all that much once diluted with other ingredients.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea! They turned out great!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice invites!

FYI, blue raspberry Little Hugs™ (really awful-tasting kiddie soft drink) 
Mountain Dew™ and Diet Mountain Dew™ (one source included several 'toxic waste' recipes) 
Tonic Water (or any drink containing quinine) 
many sports drinks 
Absinthe 
Blue Curacao™ 
some of the new bright food colors 
certain flavors of gelatin 
vitamin B12 (glows bright yellow) 
chlorophyll (like from spinach juice, glows blood red) 

blue martini would glow under ultraviolet light.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Love it, it looks great!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I like these alot. Vey nice job. PS. love the white out. hehe


----------



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

The invites look GREAT!!! Regarding your "glow in the dark" drinks...each year I use the "flashng ice cubes". They get a lot of attention and look really cool in the drinks. You can set them to flashing, color changing or steady light. I found mine in a gift shop while in my travels, but you can purchase them online at http://www.glowproducts.com

They are not too cheap, but they are totally worth it!!


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

I dl'ed the template (thank you for the link MikeCuCu) and I made a set of invites as well. I used some cutoff fingers I found at Micheal's. Everyone that got one loved 'em.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Invites look great!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks great! I think the monster toes came out just fine - I'm sure your invitees will be amazed!


----------

